# Rodney Percy, again



## kitti (Feb 28, 2009)

We are at out wits end with him, he has been so obsessed all w/end with my partner he cant even go to pee.

As soon as he comes in, rodney percy is THERE, straight to his feet and following him around, into the kitchen, EVERYWHERE.

My partner sits down, straight to the feet, my partner picks him up to go on the top half off his body, nope, back to the feet, its as if he worships my partner and sticks to him like glue.

Rodney Percy sits on his knee ALL w/end like a stuffed dummy, doesnt move, only making continual squarky noises, after about an hour everybody gets fed up with not being able to watch the t.v. with rodney percy's repetative sqarks.

It may sound funny but i can tell you we had to go out because off his behaviour.

The screaming, i can take, the NOT going in when i want him too, i can deal with that but WE cant take much more off this.

He has changed from a lovely, go to anybody bird to an obsessive foot fetish maniac (sorry but thats the only way to describe him).

I really need some advice on this as my nerves cant take anymore.

WHY HAS HE GOT LIKE THIS.

AND....IS THERE AN END IN SIGHT, IS IT A HORMONAL THING AND WILL ONLY LAST A SHORT WHILE (its been over a month now).

Please tell me we wont have to put up with rodney percy being like this for the next 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!


Has anyone else had a bird like this and dealt with this sort off problem?


PLEASE...........PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE ELP ME BEFORE I GO MAD


Dont get me wrong, i DO love him, but when hes like this i dont like him, i feel like a looser as i have trained my b/g macaw but i cant train a bird 20 times smaller!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you even following peoples advice?

You've been given a lot of advice which you don't even seem to be taking in or trying.

I already told you, keep him in a separate room that's all you can do.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

How did you train the Macaw? Mabey try and train rodney percy like that but with smaller treats


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You've been given several great pieces of advice but it doesn't sound like you tried any of it.


----------



## kitti (Feb 28, 2009)

The advice i have been offered...PUT HIM IN ANOTHER ROOM!!

So, i remove the problem and put him in another room, how long for, a day, a week...my partner has 2 weeks off, shall i REMOVE the problem by putting him in a room for 2 weeks.

I dont believe in removing the problem i believe in curing it so EVERYBODY can live TOGETHER.

So that advice i DEFINATELY WONT be taking.

I have NEVER given treats to my birds to get them do what i want them to do i.e. ...go in the cage...my macaw is house trained i didnt use treats, he goes into his cage bedtime and says..GOING TO BED...GOING TO PEEPS, he has learnt to go to bed when i say those words, it takes time but roger the macaw is a lovely, responsive PART off the family, owners need training aswell.

I know percy is at an age where he is trying my patience to see how far he can go and i know we will ALL live together in my front room.

PATIENCE IS THE KEY.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think the point was to "remove" the problem, I think the point is to keep them apart until he calms down. It probably is hormonal, and it probably will calm down in time, and you obviously understand that, but it probably is a good idea to keep him away for a while and just take him out when your partner isn't around. The hormonal stage doesn't last forever.

It's clear that your current course of action isn't doing the trick despite your best efforts, and it really isn't a bad idea to just try what people are suggesting for a couple of weeks. You're not happy and neither is he, it can't be good for any of you to be constantly stressed.

If you insist on not putting him away, maybe you should get a comfortable flight harness for him so he can't reach your partner but he can still be out of the cage. Parrot University makes an escape proof harness which is very comfortable for them.


----------

